# Hi from OzePete, another refugee!



## ozepete (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all I'am OzePete, another refugee (or escapee!) from another place. 
I am an almost retired 74 year old refrigeration engineer / DC refrigeration system manufacturing company owner who now enjoys trying to help those with marine refrigeration problems. 
If you need some assistance with an on board refrigeration problem, then I may be able to help. 
Cheers OzePete


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome Pete - good to see you here. Many of us are refugees from that other place.

Mark


----------



## ozepete (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for that Mark, I was starting to get a complex! But obviously I am not really 'the lone ranger' and going by the emails I've received lately, well let's just say keep the flood gates open mate! 

Cheers OzePete


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome. I've never spent any real time over there. I assume you mean CF. I think I have an user name, but not sure. Sounds awful.

Great to have an HVAC pro here. I think that's the least prevalent DIY skill and most barter-able.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard Pete! Lots of HVAC experts here! glad to have another!

Just be forewarned, the minuscule amperage draw discussions that are still running  and often highly charged (puns intended)

( Elbows Minn in the ribs)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> Welcome aboard Pete! Lots of HVAC experts here! glad to have another!


Who else, besides the two of you?



> Just be forewarned, the minuscule amperage draw discussions that are still running  and often highly charged (puns intended)
> 
> ( Elbows Minn in the ribs)


If you mean me, Denise, I have no idea what you mean. Was this something with Minnesail perhaps? Often confused.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Minnwa I was just looking for a  when I mentioned there are many HVAC "pros" here


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I probably missed the ball, because your emoji's aren't coming through. They only show the word emoji with a number inside brackets. Not sure why.

Cheers. Carrying on.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> Who else, besides the two of you?
> 
> If you mean me, Denise, I have no idea what you mean. Was this something with Minnesail perhaps? Often confused.


No refrigeration on my little 22' boat, so it sure wasn't me.


----------



## Uncle Bob the 1st (Mar 14, 2016)

colemj said:


> Welcome Pete - good to see you here. Many of us are refugees from that other place.
> 
> Mark


:grin Ditto, although I do still visit sometimes. :grin


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I probably missed the ball, because your emoji's aren't coming through. They only show the word emoji with a number inside brackets. Not sure why.
> 
> Cheers. Carrying on.


As the forums most prolific emoji user I can tell you I have berated the Powers The Be to give us all the standard Messenger Emojis, emoticons etc. But been told to shove my Smiley where the sun don't shine 

The ones on the right of the posting panel are the only ones we have.

:gunner

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

ozepete said:


> Hi all I'am OzePete, another refugee (or escapee!) from another place.


Bloody Reffo's!  (Aussie joke)

Welcome aboard, Pete. Most of us have had some time there. This is a little quieter but better 

Mark


----------

